# Is MultiRip needed for Epson 4880



## P.Grizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

I am considering buying the Epson 4880 to use as my printer for transfers and sublimation. I understand that it is possible to use it for both because it contains 8 cartriges, so four can be used for transfers and the other four for sublimation. My question is this, do you need to buy software such as Multirip to be able to print both transfers and sublimation? i just realised that the sostware is 800$ which is way more than i want to spend.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the 4880 Hybrid and do not need the Multi Rip. It should come with drivers for both the dye sub and chromablast if getting the Hybrid.

Carl


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Pawel,

In order to run a hybrid printer, you are going to need a software program to tell the printer to print only use 4-channels of the ink that you want to use (i.e. CMYK sublimation ink for sublimation transfers). You have two options to do this:
1) Sawgrass Systems has a print driver that uses color presets that allow you to run SubliJet IQ and ChromaBlast inks only. This hybrid system is a light transfer setup only.
2) Use a RIP solution to drive your printer using ICC profiles for different types of ink.

What we have done with MultiRIP is we provide a decorator with more choices so you can get the best hybrid setup for your business. With MultiRIP, you can choose between SubliJet IQ or ArTainium sublimation ink and either ChromaBlast or a heat transfer ink (called MultINK, but sold under several different names by heat transfer distributors). MultiRIP is the only RIP solution that comes with built-in ICC profiles for sublimation and inkjet transfers. Using ICC profiles, you will be able to get a wider color gamut and will use less ink.

Since you mentioned that you are only interested in doing sublimation and inkjet transfers, you might want to ask the distributor if you got a quote on the MultiRIP 4880 Lite version. The "Lite" version will do what you want it to do. The Full version is designed for those decorators that want to print halftones for screen printing film positives. If you don't want this feature, you can save some money with the Lite version.

I would recommend you first decide which ink options you want to go with for your hybrid printer. Make sure that you understand what the cost of each ink is and that ChromaBlast ink is designed as only a light transfer application. If you have decided to setup your hybrid using the same setup as the Sawgrass hybrid (SubliJet IQ and ChromaBlast), you can start off using the Sawgrass driver and you are more than welcome to use the unvalidated version of MultiRIP if you are not happy with the colors.

I hope this clarifies some things for you. Best wishes in whatever your decision is.

Mark


----------



## willie4896 (Jun 4, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> Pawel,
> 
> In order to run a hybrid printer, you are going to need a software program to tell the printer to print only use 4-channels of the ink that you want to use (i.e. CMYK sublimation ink for sublimation transfers). You have two options to do this:
> 1) Sawgrass Systems has a print driver that uses color presets that allow you to run SubliJet IQ and ChromaBlast inks only. This hybrid system is a light transfer setup only.
> ...


I just read your comments and was hoping that you could tell me how to use my drivers to change from the Chromeablast ink to the Sublimation ink. I can't find where I'm supposed to do this in the computer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Willie,

When you go through the install process, you need to make sure you select hybrid and not an 8-color install. You have to do this for both the SubliJet IQ and ChromaBlast. Then you just print to the driver that you want to use. Pretty simple.

Mark


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

If I decide to go with the Sublijet/Chromablast setup and I find that I like the trial MultiRip light. Can I get the software somewhere at the price that Conde is offering ($679.00) when I buy it with the 4880? I really want to get my setup from Digital Pro Gear due to Shipping savings and inks but they do not offer the MultiRip


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Digital Pro Gear does sell the 3 different setups. Have to buy through EBAY - here is the link:

Epson 4880 SAWGRASS DYE SUBLIMATION SYSTEMS- FREE MEDIA - eBay (item 180248785133 end time Jun-07-08 01:20:04 PDT)

Inks are included for which ever system setup you want. This is how I bought my 4880. You also still get the K3 inks.

Carl


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I am actually buying my printer from Digital Gear, I originally saw their ad on Ebay. I have been talking with them via phone and I am ordering directly from them. You actually save on shipping if you go directly through them. only $65.00 that sold me since Conde wanted $290.00 shipping plus $679.00 for the MultiRip (which is actually a great price) to run the Artanium. I still may buy the rip soon but Iam going to wait a little and try out the sawgrass drivers first. lOne other bonus with Digital, you can send them your Epson inks back to them and use the credit toward DyeSub or Chromablast ink. Something you don't get through Conde. Lastly Right now Epson has a promotion with the 4880 right now !!!2 free ink cartridges (Dye or Chrome)!!!


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I just found out that I can purchase the Multirip for only 20.00 more at a later date so that is cool.


----------

